
Speea engineer breaks silence on Boeing's MAX 737 - mikro2nd
https://www.kuow.org/stories/boeing-engineers-break-silence-on-max-737-read-this-letter
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20365770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20365770)

150+ points

~~~
mikro2nd
Pretty weird that the dupe-detector didn't catch it. Thanks.

